# What are some cute thing/s your bird does ?



## TheStellarSquad

I think every bird has their cute little quirk that makes them unique. What makes your birds who they are ? What are your birds' quirks ? I can't wait to hear all of your replies !:budgie: 

My budgie Hedwig chirps in the morning to let us know he's up and for us to come chat with him.

~ TheStellarSquad


----------



## Riovedo

My female Rio hangs on the front of her cage peeking through the cover opening in the morning, waiting to be let out. She does fly bys when we're walking from one room to the other and then lands on our heads. Baxter, my male, is still fairly new to our home and skittish but he tries to follow Rio everywhere she goes which is hard for him because his wings are clipped! I could go on and on about Rio, she is a riot and beyond entertaining!


----------



## Therm

They don't do anything uniquely cute, but there was synchronised eating earlier which I enjoyed watching them do. Simple things.


----------



## StarlingWings

Mallorn talks in her sleep, which is just darling, and she'll roll around in my palms if I hold wet lettuce. Her little fluffy head nuzzling in my hand is just too much to bear!


----------



## Trisarahtops

Norman is funny because he tucks his head in his back to go to sleep, then continues to jabber and talk for a solid 20 minutes before actually falling asleep! 

And Archie's quirk is that he likes running over to the one ladder in his cage and "tells it secrets" he talks nonsense really quietly to the ladder like he's talking to it. Its super cute.


----------



## TheStellarSquad

Rio - Riots are always the most entertaining! It's so cute how he'll follow her around like that  
Therm - The simple things are the best things in life, aren't they ?
Starling Wings - That is just beyond adorable ! Parakeets are just the cutest 
Trisarahtops - Ugh, your birds are so cute ! The chattering melts my heart <3


----------



## Niamhf

When Noah spots you with something he wants but knows he's not supposed to have it, He suddenly stops 'exploring' (which is what he spends his whole time doing) and quickly becomes your absolute best friend in the world  he races over as close as he can possibly get and then sits there with his toes of one foot crossed over his toes of the other foot with big sad eyes and a round fluffy posture  he's such a cutsie tootsie


----------



## justmoira

Sweetie will go up to Lemon and say "Lemon is a baby bird" and then start to preen her. Melts my heart every time!


----------



## Lorianncox

Olaf and Zircon have been in our home less than a month. When they make certain noises they want something. We are learning that noise....well I am not so much my husband. He will tell me they have been loud all day. I ask where they are when they are talking to him. Door of cage is for attention (sometimes all they want is for you to sit by the cage even), food dish is they don't want to eat the pellets and want more seeds and standing by water chirping water is there is a seed in the water dish. Birds are trained to communicate, now to train the husband to be a good budgie daddy.

Olaf also is interested in our one dog...they stand checking each other out. One from top of buffet one from floor...very cute both unsure of other. But neither too scared.


----------



## mexicoandice

My budgies Mexico and Ice keep playing after I cover them up at night. They flutter around and peck at their toys for quite a while before actually going to sleep!


----------



## NowhereElysium

Jimi has a weird way of playing with bells - he has a habit of trying to bite on the clapper in the middle of the bell, resulting in him wearing said bell as a mask. I've not gotten to the bottom of why he does it, but the bells in question appear to be stainless steel so I'm not worried about toxicity, just amused by the eccentricity.


----------



## Sassy

Pig (Pigwidgeon) copies my R2D2 ting tone PERFECTLY, making me run for my phone when it's not on me. Gets me every time. 

He loves to fly out of the cage and land on our heads. 

When I go to open the big cage door he flies to it and clings on so he can ride it as I swing it open. 

Oh, and I know it's not unique because they all looks like they're gravely injured or dying when they're splashing around in their bath, but it honestly kills me. Completely cracks me up!


----------



## Penzance

The special greeting I get from all the birds simultaneously when I enter the room - stretch wings and feet, wings back, fluff feathers and (hens only) move onto one foot nodding! I know some other owners get this little display too!


----------

